# 1905 building - what is this thing? Anhydrous?



## djfremen (Feb 6, 2017)

Hey Gang,

First post here. Thanks for having me.

An apartment client wants me to remove this stuff from an old copper line. Traced the pipe from the basement all the way two floors up to the kitchen. It's blocked off up there. I'm guessing it's an old boiler line but I didn't think they used copper with the old Anhydrous /ammonia systems.

Is this thing going to kill me if it's removed? 

Thanks.


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

Your first post and you can't even follow the number one rule here... your loss..

Sent from my SM-G386T using Tapatalk


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

This forum is for plumbing professionals only. Do-it-yourselfers are not permitted to join. The forum does not condone or encourage anyone who isn't properly trained in the plumbing trade to attempt to repair, alter, extend, design or install any plumbing, gas, vent, sewer, medical gas, drain, septic, water line, or any other plumbing systems. Thank you.


----------

